
Ask HN: Is it possible for me to obtain a VISA to run my startup in the US - polquaser
Hi,<p>Here is our situation.<p>- Me, British Citizen<p>- Business partner, American Citizen<p>- We have a US Company incorporated in Delaware.<p>- We have received seed funding &lt; $100k to participate in an incubation programme for 3 months.<p>I am eligible to apply for a 90 day Visa Waiver Programme OR for a visiting&#x2F;tourist visa. The latter prohibits me from running a business and getting paid from our company whilst living here. The former cannot be extended or changed once received.<p>We have a demo-day and potential to raise a Series A round at the end of the incubation and should that happen, I&#x27;d like to remain in the US to build the company for a period of 2 years.<p>I&#x27;d ideally like a 6 months visa right now in order to participate in the programme to completion.<p>Has anyone been in a similar position or have any advice on what my best options are?
======
tlb
You may find an answer at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17472974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17472974).
The host of that thread specializes in solving such problems for startup
founders.

